# Big Cottonwood Creek



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

Anybody ever fish BCC in the valley as it makes it's way through Holliday and into the Jordan River? I have fished it over the years with very mixed results, . I have sained it and never find very many insects, pretty stumped by it. Thanks for any feedback in advance.

I just did a little reasearch on the Jordan which BCC feeds into, interesting info about fish population being inhibited due to altered flows and lack of cover as well as low saturated O2, additional pollution factor results in lower population. My theory is that the larger Browns travel up BCC from the Jordan in the spring when the runoff occurs, I'm begining to think that the factors that effect the population in the Jordan have worsened in regards to inhibiting the fish pop groth. Anyone interested in the Jordan can click on the following link. http://www.waterresources.slco.org/html/faq/faq.html

Dorpster


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've caught lots of trout out of both Big Cottonwood and Millcreek over the years. Best fishing in both streams seams to be from about 900 East down to about 300 West. Mostly browns with a couple 'bows and cutts mixed in. Size average is around 12-13 inches with a larger one thrown in once in a while. Back then I mostly used spinners but I think a muddler minnow or other streamer would work well.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

anybody remember OCEANS restaurant? I could manage some panfish with attractor dry flies, and every once in again some oversized brown trout on some old school beat up daredevils. I havent tried fishin there in years


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Tony said:


> anybody remember OCEANS restaurant? I could manage some panfish with attractor dry flies, and every once in again some oversized brown trout on some old school beat up daredevils. I havent tried fishin there in years


My aunt owns the building right next door to that restaurant. We used to see the paramedics down there fishing on their breaks, but its been a few years. I think the other property owners are sticklers about people fishing there now.


----------



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

My nephews always do well on Millcreek near Evergreen park and on BCC near the old Cottonwood mall. Parleys gully on both sides of the Blvd. can be good. Thing is...they're lowly worm fishermen.


----------



## iliveforfall (Jun 19, 2010)

I have fished BCC multiple times, and the fish are small and generally not worth the effort. I've tried both fly fishing and spin fishing. The water levels are vary greatly, which hampers it, and most of the fish are planters. I would go else where if you are a serious fisherman.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I've fished the Jordan and those stretches of rivers with success over the years. Finding access is the major problem. The Jordan is better the further south you go. People look at me like I'm crazy for fishing these places but if there are fish there, I'm there.


----------

